# Eating the Sheephead 4/17/08



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Today we ate the Sheephead--much like the Pompano--very very good.

hiip://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Whalersailor:

I have lived in Foley for 45 years of my life---we dont eat a lot of Sheephead but have eaten it over the years and never experienced the taste of iodine--never have i heard the word iodine used in conjunction with the taste of Sheephead. I do try to cut out as much of the Blood Meat as possable--its hard to get it all but you can get most of it. Maybe thats where the taste comes from--also i soak my cleaned fish in saltwater at least a day--maybe two. The piece of meat above the rib cage has nodark meat.A lot of people find Sheephead hard to clean but with a good sharp knife its not sobad. We like it. BT66.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sheep head is my familys favorite above ANY other.

Good job on em basstracker!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

The "iodine" taste you refer to may be related to the hormones released in the fish during breeding season.

Pompano fishers have commented on similar taste changes in pompano.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/18/2008)*Sheep head is my familys favorite above ANY other.


One of my favorites as well :hungry


----------

